# Say a prayer tonight for these boaters



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 19, 2019)

I hope they get found soon

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/1030609-bil-overdue-out-port-canaveral.html


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 19, 2019)

Doesn't look good. I think they've been missing since Saturday.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 19, 2019)

Prayers from here...I used to have nightmares about being lost at sea.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 19, 2019)

They did find a tackle bag that belonged to them that was partially emptied so hopefully they're just trying to make a debris field to be found.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 20, 2019)

They found some more debris off the ga coast so hopefully they're closing in


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 20, 2019)

The news says there is a update coming soon. Hopefully good.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 20, 2019)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 21, 2019)

Going on day 5, could someone survive that long in the water? Prayers for both of them that they are found.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 21, 2019)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Going on day 5, could someone survive that long in the water? Prayers for both of them that they are found.



Depends on what kind of flotation they have,  and if fresh drinking water is available.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 21, 2019)

The USCG is thinking they are still in an upright hull with no power so they should be good for a while if they have water.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 21, 2019)

HOw do you know this?


doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The USCG is thinking they are still in an upright hull with no power so they should be good for a while if they have water.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 21, 2019)

TerrellBuckman said:


> HOw do you know this?




the link the OP gave has a ton of info (57 pages), even of the boat they went out in (Robalo) a foam filled boat


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 21, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The USCG is thinking they are still in an upright hull with no power so they should be good for a while if they have water.



Really if they can rig some sort of shade and assuming a case of bottled water in the cooler, properly rationed they could stay alive for a month or so.  It would be AWFULLY miserable but they'd be alive.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 21, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Really if they can rig some sort of shade and assuming a case of bottled water in the cooler, properly rationed they could stay alive for a month or so.  It would be AWFULLY miserable but they'd be alive.


Hopefully the ttop is still in one piece


----------



## ssramage (Aug 21, 2019)

Report now is that CG has a helo in route to person(s) in water 44nm off Tybee coast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 21, 2019)

If they find these guys alive (I pray they do) we all would be witnessing a true miracle!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 21, 2019)

Prayers to these guys!


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 21, 2019)

ssramage said:


> Report now is that CG has a helo in route to person(s) in water 44nm off Tybee coast.


Where did you see that report


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2019)

Praying it is them.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 21, 2019)

They found people?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 21, 2019)

That was for a lifevest, there was no one, there is a possible life raft spotted north of that location


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 21, 2019)

Life raft was a false alarm


----------



## K80 (Aug 22, 2019)

Search is being shutdown away sundown if they aren't found by then. 

Terrible situation.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 22, 2019)

theres no way they're still alive unfortunately


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Sep 1, 2019)

Any more information?


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2019)

ASEHUNTER said:


> Any more information?


declared lost at sea by the coast guard. boat never found, presumed sunk


----------



## kingfish (Sep 14, 2019)

There is a theory on this that I've heard from some people in law enforcement and it isn't a good one.  I was told if you go offshore any time, especially if it's during the week, you had better have protection and be ready to use it if you are approached.  It's all speculation, but the one driving force behind the theory is that the search and rescue detail used everything they had to find the boat.  Based on how boats are manufactured now days, it is extremely difficult to completely sink a boat.  Not trying to sensationalize, but a word of caution.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 14, 2019)

What are you getting at...piracy?


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Sep 14, 2019)

Pirate's was my first thought.


----------



## jrickman (Sep 14, 2019)

From what I read over on THT the USCG confirmed that boat (early 2000s Robalo) did not have full flotation, though there was a lot of speculation that it did based on some old sales brochures posted online. I'd think the Coast Guard could get their hands on the straight dope from the manufacturer, even though the brand had changed hands since. So in their case, sadly, it seems quite possible that it DID sink, at least far enough below the surface to never be spotted. 

I'm shopping for a boat to pull double duty on inland lakes chasing cats and stripers and nearshore/offshore a few times a year. Full flotation (I.E. "unsinkable") ain't even on my checklist. The way I figure it, if I stick an EPIRB on top of the cabin or T-top, I kinda want it to sink far enough to activate and trigger the release on the thing. A capsized boat holding my EPIRB hostage less than 6 feet under the surface gives me little more than something to cling to and a bigger object for planes to spot. Yeah, mama and I will have PLBs on our PFDs as backup, but I think I'd rather have that little gem floating antenna up telling the boys in the orange whirly birds exactly where we capsized instead of having a hull to squeak my fingers against while I'm trying to activate that PLB and keep track of kids.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 15, 2019)

They ended the search?
5 days is considered an extensive search? 
Lord have mercy.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2019)

So sad


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> There is a theory on this that I've heard from some people in law enforcement and it isn't a good one.  I was told if you go offshore any time, especially if it's during the week, you had better have protection and be ready to use it if you are approached.  It's all speculation, but the one driving force behind the theory is that the search and rescue detail used everything they had to find the boat.  Based on how boats are manufactured now days, it is extremely difficult to completely sink a boat.  Not trying to sensationalize, but a word of caution.




I knew of a fellow who used to go out in the Gulf fishing and sometimes spend the night on his boat, sometimes alone. One day he didn`t come back. A year or two later the Coast Guard captured his boat coming into South Florida loaded with contraband drugs. It was suspected that drug runners caught him by surprise and took his boat for their purposes. The boat owner was never found. This was back in the 1970s.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 21, 2019)

It wasn’t pirates, guys. One of the wives said in an interview the boat had been towed in several times recently. They probably had a mechanical issue, the boat got turned broadside, and flipped by a wave. The place they were fishing, 8A, is only 14-15 miles from shore. There aren’t any pirates there, and they wouldn’t be grabbing an old, beat up 23’ or so boat, anyway. I don’t think there’s a single documented story of pirates taking anyone’s boat in many, many years on this side, or over in the Bahamas. Including the heyday of drug running in the 1970’s. Steal them when they’re unoccupied, yes. Take one by force, and kill everyone in it, nope. I lived in SE Fl many years. Made many, many Bahamas crossings. Never once felt like anyone paid the slightest attention to us.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2019)

Sad story for sure. When I was at the Gulf late summer, story broke about 2 Fireman from Indiana I think went fishing offshore and lost their lives at sea, too.


----------

